# My Health Declarations - STATUS



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi,

When I log in to my immiaccount and click the reference no. of "My Health Declarations" application (which on the home page shows status: Submitted), the page that opens displays this

View application status
Important information
*This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department. *

On this page if I click on View Health Assessment on the left panel.
The message shows

Health assessment for ABC
*Examinations in progress*
_A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter._

I am confused. By the first message I see on the page that opens suggests my info is already sent to DIPB, whereas the next suggests examinations are still in-progress.

Anyone has any knowledge what is the exact status.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rmg123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I log in to my immiaccount and click the reference no. of "My Health Declarations" application (which on the home page shows status: Submitted), the page that opens displays this
> 
> ...


Prior to you generating the HAP ID you must have filled in the My Health Declaration Form whic was submitted to DIBP (that would be generic Declaration from your side) and post that you must have been able to generate the HAP Id using organize health examination which you must have taken to the panel physician for checkup. The examination in progress is for the tests that are done by the panrl physician who will upload the results to DIBP directly. Once the results are completed the status would change to "No Action Required"


----------



## patric12 (Dec 21, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Prior to you generating the HAP ID you must have filled in the My Health Declaration Form whic was submitted to DIBP (that would be generic Declaration from your side) and post that you must have been able to generate the HAP Id using organize health examination which you must have taken to the panel physician for checkup. The examination in progress is for the tests that are done by the panrl physician who will upload the results to DIBP directly. Once the results are completed the status would change to "No Action Required"


How long would this status "no action required" show after completing the health examination with recommended physician by DIBP? 

I, together my family, did the health examination on 19th-Dec. and awaiting the status to be shown as of "no action required"，so that I can proceed to click on the ‘Information Provided’ button to acknowledge that the Department may proceed to make a decision on the application. 

so my question is that when Should i click this ‘Information Provided’ button, must be waiting until the health examination results shown? 

Thank you.


----------



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

patric12 said:


> How long would this status "no action required" show after completing the health examination with recommended physician by DIBP?
> 
> I, together my family, did the health examination on 19th-Dec. and awaiting the status to be shown as of "no action required"，so that I can proceed to click on the ‘Information Provided’ button to acknowledge that the Department may proceed to make a decision on the application.
> 
> ...


I went on a Friday morning and the status was updated for me on next week's Friday evening.
I did go ahead with the visa application separately in the middle of it as I felt by the time a CO is assigned the results would be in (though everyday I did feel the stress). While submitting the application it asks for the HAP-ID of previous application and once you lodge you can see that there is a section "Health Assessment" in this application and goes hand-in-hand with the My Health Declaration application i.e. the moment status changes in Health Application, it reflects in the Visa application also (provided you did put the HAP ID when you apply).
Though now I think you can wait for medical results to be out as I assume DIBP folks will be on Christmas holidays.


----------



## patric12 (Dec 21, 2016)

rmg123 said:


> I went on a Friday morning and the status was updated for me on next week's Friday evening.
> I did go ahead with the visa application separately in the middle of it as I felt by the time a CO is assigned the results would be in (though everyday I did feel the stress). While submitting the application it asks for the HAP-ID of previous application and once you lodge you can see that there is a section "Health Assessment" in this application and goes hand-in-hand with the My Health Declaration application i.e. the moment status changes in Health Application, it reflects in the Visa application also (provided you did put the HAP ID when you apply).
> Though now I think you can wait for medical results to be out as I assume DIBP folks will be on Christmas holidays.


my health examination was on 19/Dec morning, and the "clearance" notice was updated on 22/Dec afternoon. I have just update the required documents, and click the "information provided" button for them to assess. I cannot wait as my first day is supposed to be 30-Jan-17

all best, and finger crossed. 

Patrick


----------

